# Is It More Rewarding To Be Liked Or To Be Powerful?



## Chaos.exe (Dec 16, 2017)

I saw this question in an online test...16 personalities I think it was. It made me sprout more questions, specifically, I *wanted to know an NTs answer to the question and the logic behind why* they think so. I will put up a graph too, so lazy people like myself can see what majority of NTs on this website think.


----------



## Daisy of Destruction (Dec 31, 2017)

I say being liked since winning over the crowd gives you power.


----------



## Stawker (Nov 30, 2016)

Gonna mention the obvious but the most rewarding situation is when you have authority which is respected/liked. If this alternative is assumed not to exist, I'll choose to be powerful since being liked requires maintaining a socially appropriate demeanor which I'm incapable of exhibiting. So it'd be a choice between being powerful and being nothing for me.


----------



## visceral (Apr 11, 2017)

objectively speaking, power > liked

sometimes being liked can give you power over a situation, but not the other way around

power trumps.

taking in personal preferences in account however, i prefer a combination of both in my daily socialties. but lean over to the side preferring power. 

i always wanted to be that omniscient all knowing, all-powerful thing over the world thing lol and pass judgement over everything/one else lol


----------



## Baracuda902 (Mar 26, 2017)

Don't scoff at having people respect you. Charisma is an important part of getting people to do what you do. I mean, you can blackmail them with power, but I'd rather work with people than have people work for me. To me, it's not really "rewarding" to be powerful. That just means you want to be better than people, you insecure mess you. It's more rewarding to use that power for the good shit you want, and I want people to at least respect me.


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

The person who makes others feel better on association with them for reasons other than utility or authority would be entertainment. If we speculate other qualities exist in a likeable person, some opportunities may arise for the likeable person through trade to better maintain themselves and their situation, as per their preference, thus taking *fair degrees* of tangible and psychological reward.

Power, the ability to control behavior of people, effectively confers *all* property and labour to your possession, at the cost of personal security to entertain normal activities if you wish to be known, given competing interests exist to usurp your power. Lesser power, sufficient to cover ones cost of living and access to entertainment, provides access to relationships other than master-servant.

Covering the cost of living is a reward of the 1st order, and power (without skills of independence) guarantees it in modern society.


----------



## Ultio (Nov 22, 2016)

Why are they mutually exclusive?


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Well, considering that getting power over others is way easier when you are liked by others, I guess that by that logic being likes win.
Though you can easily gain power by using fear tactics, it doesn't always work well amongst quite a few individuals, especially amongst skeptics.
A person who is liked may have more power over a demographic, in comparison to those who are not liked and may have an easier time manipulating others to their own will.


this comment is not meant to be taken seriously.


----------



## Chaos.exe (Dec 16, 2017)

UPDATE


That’s what I thought too. Like can equal power in some forms. BUT if we look at the question that way, it’s too simple and everyone respond the same thing (as evidenced above) so here’s the true question, in specifics:

——————————————————

*Is it more rewarding to be:*

A) Liked (but _seen_ as too innocent or naive to be a leader or have any opinions of usage by a group)

Or 

B) Powerful (although people may not like you, you have the ability to organise things as you like them and get the last call, people do see you as independent and responsible)


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

^Well, that makes 4 of our votes invalid.

Time to eat some carrots!


----------



## Baracuda902 (Mar 26, 2017)

Chaos.exe said:


> *Is it more rewarding to be:*
> 
> A) Liked (but _seen_ as too innocent or naive to be a leader or have any opinions of usage by a group)
> 
> ...


If it's an unequivocal give and take scenario, give me power.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

I don't understand why the question is worded as if it's impersonal. I can only say which is more rewarding _to me_. I'll take power over being liked any day.


----------



## Alomoes (Oct 5, 2014)

To be liked is to be better than to be feared. I still choose feared for some reason. It is bad for mental health.

Ideally I'd have both.


----------



## Dialectician (Jan 31, 2018)

The answer is actually simple. Power is the ability to do something or act in a particular way. In order to feel rewarded, your brain has to release dopamine. So it stands to reason that if you want to feel rewarded, you have to _be able_ to do it in the first place.

Power wins.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

I personally like power. If I have power, I don't care about being liked.


----------



## jtour (Oct 26, 2017)

Neither is important. It's better to be right.

However, of the two stupid choices in this crap poll, to be liked is clearly preferable.

From a foundation of ability to gain trust and affection from others, you can twist that into anything you want -- power, riches, or any of that stupid bullshit some corporate retard would like.


----------



## Daisy of Destruction (Dec 31, 2017)

jtour said:


> Neither is important. It's better to be right.
> 
> However, of the two stupid choices in this crap poll, to be liked is clearly preferable.
> 
> From a foundation of ability to gain trust and affection from others, you can twist that into anything you want -- power, riches, or any of that stupid bullshit some corporate retard would like.


I can't see how being right get you anywhere if nobody gives a shit about what you say.


----------



## jtour (Oct 26, 2017)

Daisy of Destruction said:


> I can't see how being right get you anywhere if nobody gives a shit about what you say.


Too bad for you. 

It's not an important complaint, yours.


----------



## intjonn (Apr 20, 2013)

Its MOST rewarding to be alone............




*<<<<<-----------------------take it frum a koon!*

To be living high amongst the cold icy mountain tops in complete cold solitary indifference looking DOWN on the rest of you.
and while your looking up as I describe to you the top of your heads could you please for me, describe the bottom of my feet? thanx.


----------



## HeadofHudet (Jun 7, 2015)

Chaos.exe said:


> *Is it more rewarding to be:*
> 
> A) Liked (but _seen_ as too innocent or naive to be a leader or have any opinions of usage by a group)
> 
> ...


Respect >>>>> Affection, any day.

Having to choose only one sucks either way, but only being recognized for my skill speaks more to me than just being recognized for being agreeable. Affection without respect is outright depressing no matter the case.


----------

